# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Πρόβλημα με macbookair3 .

## peragialos

Στο boot process βγάζει μήνυμα panic (cpu 1 caller 0xffffff8014fb028b) και ένα κατεβατό από πληροφορίες και επανεκκινεί συνεχώς. Δεν είναι δικό μου το μηχάνημα και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν το έχω πολύ με τα mac. Έχει κάποιος γνώστης να προτείνει κάποια ενέργεια ή κάποιο καλό και όσο γίνεται οικονομικό (λόγω παλαιότητας μηχανήματος) apple service στην Αθήνα ή Μεσογείων για να το πάω ;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

